# Write nice things about people you DONT talk to generally (or ever).



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Rules: 
*Only Positive words
*Only to people you wouldn't say you know (or generally talk to)
*Only to users on here

Why? Because why not? I think we all need a little more positives in our lives. Because we dont talk to these people generally they cant hear that we actually appreciate them.

I'll start then: 
@*TenYears* You are the best Dad ever. Best dad award goes to .. TenYears! 
@*VanDamme* You made me laugh today. You have to stick around
@*The Dark Knight* Great admin! You seem to be very objective in your decisions, love it bro


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

john taylor is an awesome singer , american one not british !

is he same as john mayer ?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Arcases said:


> john taylor is an awesome singer , american one not british !
> 
> is he same as john mayer ?


Oh, sorry, should have been more specific in my rules. I meant write nice things about users on here.


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

meepie said:


> @*Moment of Clarity* , you give great advice and I love your positive outlook.


Wow, thank you :heart

@*meepie* - You have a great understanding and give excellent explanations.

@*Surly Wurly* - A one of a kind way of showing people the light.

@*peace_love* - You always seem really kind and super supportive.

@*truant* @*livetolovetolive* - I've seen very solid posts from each of you.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

This thread will turn into a popularity contest. Not advisable for a site where a lot of people wil become sad if they aren't mentioned in this thread.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Maybe take of the last rule and let people say some of the things they want to say to people they know but cant.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I love you Keanu x 

honorable mention to steve buscemi too


----------



## ChairmanWow (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't this thread and I refuse to respond.. oh wait


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Moment of Clarity said:


> @*Surly Wurly* - A one of a kind way of showing people the light.


it feels great when someone can see past my flippant nonsense to the person underneath. i appreciate it, thankyou.

as for you, i hope you can keep up your positivity and reap all the rewards that will surely bring :]


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

versikk said:


> This thread will turn into a popularity contest. Not advisable for a site where a lot of people wil become sad if they aren't mentioned in this thread.


Yeah, that could happen for some.

What needs to be understood in any case, is that being mentioned won't make anything better.
If someone believes that, they're setting themselves up to be emotionally vulnerable.

What will lead to improvement is in a way immunity, from what may seem like approval or disapproval.

If people offer praise or encouragement. Great, but don't take them too seriously. Things change all the time. You wouldn't want any of your future actions to be contrived in a way to try and maintain someones approval.

Once a person is free of that type of dependance, they have the foundation within themselves to honestly express themselves, without self-judgement. At that point a lot of the anxiety caused by wondering "what will people think of me?" won't seem like something worth worrying about anymore.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Moment of Clarity said:


> Yeah, that could happen for some.
> 
> What needs to be understood in any case, is that being mentioned won't make anything better.
> If someone believes that, they're setting themselves up to be emotionally vulnerable.
> ...


Quite so, friend, but easier said than done. Much, much easier.

A lot of people with anxiety are people pleasers, me included, and for us it is "important" to seek approval and never make enemies.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I love all you guys.


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

versikk said:


> Quite so, friend, but easier said than done. Much, much easier.


You're right, but start small, and go in the right direction (if you prefer a different experience). Every waking second we have a choice to steer our lives where we want them to go.

Is there discomfort? Of course, but we have to be willing, to make that transaction for growth.

If you're able to challenge yourself no matter how slight it may seem, you've already changed. It just takes time and initial persistence to become accustom to overcoming fear. Fear is really all self-imposed. Incrementally more will seem possible, and the fear that was initially paralysing dissolves.

Still I understand the challenge, but you need to let yourself know it's possible to overcome.



visualkeirockstar said:


> I love all you guys.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

@UnusualSuspect we have so much in common it's almost as if we're the same person!


----------

